# iui with frozen-any successs stories out there??



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi all

we are wanting to try again for a sibling for our little miracle.
we did egg share last time and got some frozen sperm and were hoping to again but my amh and anc have deteriorated a lot-too much so es is no longer possible. we cannot afford full ivf and icsi. i was gutted but have been thrown a ray of light by a friend who has a lot of experience of ivf etc-she suggested iui which i'd not even thought of! its a lot cheaper though i know success rates are less.i'm waiting for care to call me with a consultant appt!
my question is has anyone any success stories with frozen sperm iui?i'm grasping at straws here as would really like to at least try with what we have frozen!

thanks xx


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

I have plenty of friends who have got pregnant with donor sperm and IUI, and we're hoping it works for us in the next few weeks! Good luck!


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

hi

oh wow!   even frozen? goodluck with your iui hun-i really hope it works for you-youve given me hope x


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey i am currently 11 weeks pregnant with donor sperm  

Worked 2nd time for me

Good luck xxx


----------



## monkeybear (Feb 2, 2011)

oh wow Tia-maria-thats wonderful-all the very best hun. i'm looking into iui with donor sperm abroad now as it will be @ £1500 here in uk.poss a 1/3rd of that in czech-i've had 2 clinics recommended.just in talks now.have you had iui in uk?x


----------

